# Looking to setup Fluval Edge..



## ba79aung (Oct 4, 2006)

How much substrate would I need?

I was thinking of getting 3L of Amazonia, 3L of Amzaonia powder type w/ some power sand as underneath layer. 

Thanks


----------



## TLe041 (Mar 20, 2010)

Personally, I would get only Amazonia powder and skip the other two altogether. I find that powder is the perfect sized grain for nano tanks in terms of scale. Also, I prefer using substrate tabs instead of power sand. 

For your tank, you'll need about 5L of AS, so I'd get the 9L bag and save the rest for future use.


----------



## ba79aung (Oct 4, 2006)

TLe041 said:


> Personally, I would get only Amazonia powder and skip the other two altogether. I find that powder is the perfect sized grain for nano tanks in terms of scale. Also, I prefer using substrate tabs instead of power sand.
> 
> For your tank, you'll need about 5L of AS, so I'd get the 9L bag and save the rest for future use.


What kind of substrate tabs should I be looking at?


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Hey ba79ung! Glad to see you around. The assassins should get to you very soon, I have provided you with an extra snail, by the way  Well, for substrate tabs, you could try adding a fertilizer product called osmocote plus, it's a slow release NPK and trace fert in granule form, you could add this as a small sediment to your new substrate; it should help out with heavy root feeders or any plant. Make sure when using it that it's not exposed to water, it should be seeped keep into the sub, but since it's slow release, it should be fine if there are a few that are on the outside.


----------

